# I can't download the torrents I used to download



## ithehappy (Mar 7, 2016)

Since moving to a cable based broadband I can't download the same torrents I used to with BSNL without any problems. I can't mention which those are but whatever. For some torrents the download won't even start, for some it does, but the speed is less of a quarter of my bandwith! I have tried different torrent clients too, but same, more or less.

Is there any way I can configure my connection best to work with all torrents? My simply brain tells me that these guys are simply throttling the speed or something like that, but I would really love to be wrong about this.

Here is just a screenshot (edited out according to this site's rules), you can see that the speed is hovering around 25-30 KB/s, when my connection is 2 mbps / 250 KB/s.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 10, 2016)

Ok. For torrents there should be enough seeders to seed so you will get good speed.
This is not enough, some should use seedbox to seed torrent so as to give others great downloading speed.
You can ask ask uploader to to seed with high speed.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 10, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Ok. For torrents there should be enough seeders to seed so you will get good speed.
> This is not enough, some should use seedbox to seed torrent so as to give others great downloading speed.
> *You can ask ask uploader to to seed with high speed.*



good luck with that 
 [MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION] try a torrent with large seed/leech ratio.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 10, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> good luck with that
> [MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION] try a torrent with large seed/leech ratio.


?????


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 10, 2016)

Torrents with plenty seeders aren't any problem like I mentioned, it's those which don't have plenty of seeds. But with BSNL even with those type of torrents I used to get full speed, but not with this cable one. I was seeing yesterday that an ISP's ability to connect to swarms matter here, but I don't know what swarm is.

No good quality torrent is there with plenty of seeds anyway. If I were into that Y**Y rips or like that this topic wouldn't be created at first place  

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 10, 2016)

There is an explanation I have seen somewhere that says something like - with cable broadband you are connected to the internet through a box with them. You are not directly connected to the internet. So port forwarding does not work and peers on the internet cannot see you. Torrent depends on peers being able to see and connect to you.

One solution suggested was to get a fixed IP. 

Sorry I cannot be of further help.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ?????



He meant its not possible to ask for a uploader to increase the seeding speed.coz most of the time they seed at full speed.
If the uploader is your friend then it might work


----------



## StickySlime (Mar 10, 2016)

sling-shot said:


> There is an explanation I have seen somewhere that says something like - with cable broadband you are connected to the internet through a box with them. You are not directly connected to the internet. So port forwarding does not work and peers on the internet cannot see you. Torrent depends on peers being able to see and connect to you.
> 
> One solution suggested was to get a fixed IP.
> 
> Sorry I cannot be of further help.



As I explained here, in this post: *forum.digit.in/broadband-dth/19619...unlimited-no-fup-post2279932.html#post2279932

Most cable broadband operators are "Double-NAT'd". That's most likely the issue that the OP is facing. My suggestion would be to download Tixati: Tixati.com - Home and configure it properly.

If you're still not able to saturate your broadband connection, then, when you're downloading a torrent, check the DHT port. If it says "DHT port unconfirmed", you can try to forward a few ports and configure them for use with Tixati. If that doesn't work, then you're stuck with the "Double-NAT" issue I explained in the post linked above.

Get a fixed IP from your ISP to sort this out.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 10, 2016)

[MENTION=321928]StickySlime[/MENTION]

Thank you. That was your post I had read but wrongly recalled as having read on Reddit! I went searching there and was scratching my head when I couldn't find there.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 10, 2016)

K that means he don't know anything about torrents..


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 11, 2016)

StickySlime said:


> As I explained here, in this post: *forum.digit.in/broadband-dth/19619...unlimited-no-fup-post2279932.html#post2279932
> 
> Most cable broadband operators are "Double-NAT'd". That's most likely the issue that the OP is facing. My suggestion would be to download Tixati: Tixati.com - Home and configure it properly.
> 
> ...



OK. First of all thanks for the detailed explanation. Now few queries,

How do I achieve a fixed IP? Just by sending email to the company? I could be wrong but I think I have a static IP after all already! But I don't know how to make sure of that.

Secondly, how do I forward a port? I mean with which app? I found one called Network Port Forwarding or something but that costs 39.99 USD I think. When I run the Setup guide of uTorrent I see that my port is not open, and the setup never completed successfully. Though a friend of mine has same thing who is on cable broadband too. Image attached, the upload speed you see there is because I input it manually.

And lastly, how do I configure Tixati properly?

PS: Yep, I think my IP is static, it doesn't change after a system reboot.


----------



## StickySlime (Mar 11, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> OK. First of all thanks for the detailed explanation. Now few queries,
> 
> How do I achieve a fixed IP? Just by sending email to the company? I could be wrong but I think I have a static IP after all already! But I don't know how to make sure of that.
> 
> ...



To begin with, there's no reliable way to determine whether you're using a dynamic or a static IP address. One conventional method of doing so is to first check your current IP address by visiting a website such as What Is My IP Address? IP Address Tools and Mor

Then, disconnect the power to your modem / router. Wait for a minute, then turn it back on. Thereafter, check your IP address again. If it changes, you know that you have a dynamic IP allocation orientation, although it might take several tries of this to detect a static IP orientation. Keep in mind that just because your IP address doesn't refresh once you do the aforementioned, doesn't imply the fact that you have a static IP address. The most reliable way to do this, therefore, is to directly contact your ISP and ask them about it.

As far as port forwarding is concerned, well, I really shouldn't be taking the pain of explaining the entire process here, but I guess I'll try to give you a brief idea:



> 1. WIN+R -> type in "ipconfig" into the command prompt. Press enter. Make note of the IP address mentioned against "Default Gateway".
> 
> 2. Open a web browser and type the IP address you just found. This should lead you to your modem/router's configuration panel.
> 
> ...



Hope that helps.

Oh and, as far as Tixati configuration is concerned, that's a bit too detailed for me to explain it, but just try it out and you should be able to figure it out.


----------

